# 1989 Rock Shox RS1 repair/ rebuild.



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I recently purchased an original Rock Shox RS-1 fork for my vintage MTB build. I have searched the web via google etc... and have not been able to turn any original manuals information up there :madman: . I would like to get some copies or even better scans, of the rebuild cut sheets/ repair instructions. If anyone happens to have copies or can assist me with getting this information, it would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Send it to Jerry Vanderpool in Idaho. He's Hippie Suspension and the DOG for rebuilding older RS product.
http://www.hippiesuspension.com/
Tell him Scoty in Salida set ya!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the P.M. help guys!


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

anybody have any info other than send it to this guy. One side is holding air the other isnt, I am comfortable with taking apart new forks just wondering if there is a schematic out there for this thing.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

http://mombat.org/Rock_Shox.htm


----------



## gruppe_a (Oct 18, 2006)

Hippie Tech isn't rebuilding the RS-1, for whatever reasons.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gruppe_a said:


> Hippie Tech isn't rebuilding the RS-1, for whatever reasons.


Doesn't have the parts to.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Think its worth taking apart and putting back together to see if I can get to hold air?...... I think I am going to just for fun, not like it will be any worse.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

ronabrandt said:


> Think its worth taking apart and putting back together to see if I can get to hold air?...... I think I am going to just for fun, not like it will be any worse.


There are people associated with this forum who have the parts, knowledge and tools to fix your fork.

The big question is where the air is leaking out of.

Pump it up, and squirt a little soapy water into the top needle valve area (not into the fork internals, just the top area that gets hidden by the plastic cap.) - if there are bubbles coming out, parts will be hard to find. If not, you;re in luck. it's rebuildable.

PM to ask me how.


----------

